# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم اعلام علاقه مندی به دانشگاه بقیه ا...

## sprit

سلام دوستان همونطوریکه از عنوان هم معلومه میخاستم بپرسم چه زمانی این فرم رو سایت قرار میگیره ؟؟
پارسال ک خرداد ماه گذاشتن ولی امسال تا الان ک ندادن کسی اطلاع داره عایا ؟؟ 
نکنه بازم میخان تو دفترچه بزنن؟

----------


## alireza_315

سلام
من از خود مسوول ثبت نام دانشگاه بقیه الله شنیدم البته بابام رفته بود پیشش
میگفت رتبه تا 2000 رو میگیره درصورتیکه
دانشگاه بقیه الله رو در 9 تا اولویتت تو دانشگاها بزنی

----------


## 0035

من شنیدم برای بعضی رشته ها مثل پزشکی تعهد خدمت داره.درسته؟

----------

